
Ask HN: How to reach a mentor? - navyad
Have an anyone reached to unknown person (guru in certain skills) possibly out of your network to get directions w.r.t technical skills, career guidance etc ?
If yes, how to approach and what to expect ?
======
stephen82
This is something I have been asking myself over and over for a while now.

Personally I believe that the mentorship we are looking for comes in many
forms such as:

    
    
      * articles
      * blog posts
      * books
      * podcasts
      * videos
        * tutorials
        * conferences
        * live streaming
      * IRC channels / slack / you name it
      * meetups
    

When you cover all this, it makes it easier to become your own mentor in a way
and challenge yourself with topics on niche that interests you and feel
confident enough to ask questions, no matter how silly they may sound.

Most of the time, my goofy questions provided me valuable feedback by so many
experienced people that blew my mind with the availability of options we have.

The more you know, the wiser you become.

The wiser you become, the calmer and more confident you become.

I still have a long journey ahead of me.

